# Just thinking



## Chucketn (Jan 27, 2013)

Does anyone make a collet block for R8collets? I could use one for making square and hex, for simpleindexing on my mill, as I already have R8 collets. I haven't foundanything via Google.
Is there any reason why R8 colletblocks woud not be practical?


Chuck in E. TN


----------



## OldMachinist (Jan 27, 2013)

I've never seen any. The main drawback would be that because R8 uses a draw bolt to tighten them you wouldn't be able to do anything that needs to be longer than the grip depth of the collet. 5C collets allow the work to pass all the way thru.


----------



## Chucketn (Jan 27, 2013)

OldMachinist said:


> I've never seen any. The main drawback would be that because R8 uses a draw bolt to tighten them you wouldn't be able to do anything that needs to be longer than the grip depth of the collet. 5C collets allow the work to pass all the way thru.



Now, that does make sense, OM. But. I think I'll make one for small stuff anyway.

Chuck


----------



## pineyfolks (Jan 27, 2013)

I made one out of 1 1/2 hex stock, it was a simple project and worked well for what I needed. I already had the collets and didn't want to waste any money, all I had to buy was a 7/16-20 bolt for a drawbar. Here are the dim for you.


----------



## Chucketn (Jan 27, 2013)

Pinyfolks, you wouldn't happen to have any of that 1 1/2" hex left would you?

Chuck


----------



## pineyfolks (Jan 27, 2013)

chucketn said:


> Pinyfolks, you wouldn't happen to have any of that 1 1/2" hex left would you?
> 
> Chuck


I'll have to check I'm not sure about the lenghts I have, I know they were all short drops


----------



## pineyfolks (Jan 27, 2013)

chucketn said:


> Pinyfolks, you wouldn't happen to have any of that 1 1/2" hex left would you?
> 
> Chuck


I'll have to check I'm not sure about the lenghts I have, I know they were all short drops.I also made one from round stock with 1/4" reamed holes on the OD, drilled at different spacings. I just insert the pin rotate it against the solid jaw of my vise and clamp, remove the pin and index it to the next hole you need and repeat.


----------

